# PEOPLE'S PHARMACY: Cold yellow mustard relieves burn



## ellymae (Jan 30, 2011)

FYI Folks - I got this in an email from my sister. A few days later I burned the palm of my hand on a the handle of skillet I was making smothered pork chops with - rememebered reading this and headed to the fridge and slathered on some mustard and wrapped it up with a papertowel and a few hours later I was just about good as new. YMMV.

PEOPLE'S PHARMACY: Cold yellow mustard relieves burn
Published: Thursday, January 13, 2011 at 3:30 a.m.
Last Modified: Wednesday, January 12, 2011 at 7:09 p.m.A couple of nights ago, I accidentally grabbed the metal handle of a pot right out of the oven. The pain of the burn was intense.
I immediately grabbed the soy sauce and poured some over the burn, with not much relief. My husband handed me a gel ice pack out of the freezer. The pain came back as soon as I took it off.
I ran upstairs to my computer, got on the People’s Pharmacy website and found the yellow mustard remedy. I immediately got the jar from the fridge, put a generous amount of mustard on the burn and wrapped it with gauze bandage. Relief was immediate. By bedtime, the pain was completely gone, and the burn was barely pink.
The next morning, my hand looked and felt perfectly normal -- no pain, no discoloration. If I hadn’t experienced it myself, I’d never believe anything so improbable could work. / message  sig


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks Ellie - Put this in our emergency file.


----------



## ak1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Interesting! I'll have to remember this for the future.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 30, 2011)

I heard of it. It's something like the acid or vinegar in the mustard I think. I learned about it in the life guards here on the beach. You can also use meat tenderiser on jelly fish burns too. But thanks alot there Ellymae


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow that's good to know! That's one thing we always have on hand. Thanks, Elly


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks a lot Elly !

I'll keep that in mind, but hopefully won't need it.

That should be really handy if we burn ourselves while making hot dogs!

Bear


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jan 30, 2011)

Did you then apply your favorite rub and smoke your hand at 250 for several hours? Did you spritz and foil? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.......Thanks for the tip!


----------

